

The perfect tweet - joelg87
http://blog.bufferapp.com/post/2828118377/the-perfect-tweet

======
mustpax
I for one find Guy Kawasaki's tweets a bit spammy. They all have linkbait
titles and for some reason redirect all stories through alltop.com. Maybe most
importantly, his stream conveys no personality whatsoever. Hardly the perfect
tweet or twitterer.

~~~
LeonW
Hmm, very good point. I think the topic of a good tweeter is very polarizing.
Some are there for engagement, some for news and interesting articles. As
concerns the latter one, I truly think there is no better tweeter than Guy. If
one is in it to have more conversation and news only every now and then, then
I agree this wouldn't make so much sense then.

------
AshMokhberi
Good post, It is true that most of the influential people on twitter either
have some software tweeting for them, or are paying someone to sit down all
day and do it. The later is obviously much less cost effective. But I think
you hit a good point that tweeting often is not enough. It's a the kind of
spray gun attack we have come to frown upon by email marketers. Tweeting
something important to your followers and keeping it simple, is far more
effective than just tweeting. It only becomes really powerful when you combine
the two.

